# baby very sick after feeding



## jen1986

Hi,
im hoping you can help me. Charlie is 11 weeks old now and he has always been quite sick after feeds since 3 weeks. He is exclusively breastfed and i wind him after every feed. He is normally most sick from 4-5am onwards through to the morning feeds. it starts about an hour after i feed him in the night and he will only settle when he is sitting upright or when he is asleep on my chest and i am tilted. I have tried tilting his moses basket but it hasnt really helped.
The sick is normally a bit curdled as it has reached his stomach by then. for some of his feeds he only has a bit of spit up straight after feeding but sometimes (more often than not) he will keep being sick and then get hungry again and then it carries on.
is this normal? could it be colic related or should i visit the doctor to ask about?
any advice at all would be appreciated as the only friends i know who have had sicky babies have both had the knotted bowel and im sure Charlie doesnt have this as his weight gain is very good.
thank you in advance.
Jenny x


----------



## nichub

hi jenny, i'm assuming its  not projectile vomiting. As he is putting on weight he is obviously taking some of the milk, i would say it sounds typical of reflux, if you visit your gp they can give you some medicines for it,

Nic
Xx


----------



## jen1986

Hi Nic,
thank you so much for getting back to me. i went to visit my gp after your reply and charlie is currently on gaviscon for the vomiting. it did seem to help at the start but he has still been sick on it (although it is thicker with the gaviscon) and he has had a few projectile vomits with the gaviscon as well. he did projectile vomit before the gaviscon as well but not at every feed. around one-two feeds in a day would be projectile vomiting. charlie does seem happier after he has been sick and generally scrunches up uncomforably before he has a big spit up and then is much better afterwards. he hasnt lost any weight but in the past 3 weeks his weight gain has dropped a centile even though he is feeding a lot more. the doctor mentioned something about an olive sized lump in his tummy but because he is breast fed im finding it hard to check if he has this as he is always against my tummy when he feeds or is winded. could the wind be bringing up the sick as it often comes up straight after a big burp? also, what is the lump in the tummy related to as the dr didnt expland on that and just said to try gaviscon for a week and then come back to see her. sorry for the long post! and thank you again for your help.
Jenny x


----------



## nichub

hi jenny, i would continue with the gaviscon for a little while and if it still doesnt seem to improve then go back to your gp as there are alternative medicines but gaviscon is usually the first one to try, its a bit of a trial and error thing to find out what suits your baby as they are all different as im sure you know, if you have any other queries ill be glad to help

nic


----------

